# Does this help



## sparkyman (Jun 6, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19451093/Screenshot (01h 02m 55s).jpg


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

What exactly are we looking at here?

Other than RSDLite open with your device connected?


----------

